
What I Learned about My iPhone After Switching to the Google Pixel - adamlett
https://www.subtraction.com/2016/12/14/switching-to-the-google-pixel/
======
GFischer
The author should have used WhatsApp, which is the iMessage equivalent for
Android :) . Works on the desktop too. Or Facebook messenger if he didn't want
to tie it in to a number.

I also disagree about the notification system, but YMMV.

To me, Android's problems are others, it's resource heavy and has all sorts of
phone-specific problems, each brand bringing its own set of strengths and
weaknesses (and yet I own an Android phone).

